

A Penny Saved Is a Waste of Time - dnetesn
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2014/11/04/a-penny-saved-is-a-waste-of-time/

======
withdavidli
This is a weird article. Started off with arguments why a penny is worth less
than it cost to make, quoted Andy Warhol(where it started going off the rails
for me), and then how a penny is a coin and not a value??

------
kristianp
I don't know any details, but for me this highlights the lameness of the
federal government. Inability to do something that smaller countries did years
ago. For example NZ removed 5c coins in 2006.

